# Mysteriöser Server Reboot?

## m.b.j.

Hallo Community.

Ich hab länger keine Probleme mehr gehabt und auch nicht mehr im Forum geholfen. 

Aber ich hoffe Ihr freut euch über das erste und nehmt mit das 2. nicht übel  :Wink: 

Heute aber hatte ich Probleme mit einem userer Server (nat. Gentoo) Ich würde euch nun gerne um euere Meinung bitten. Damit ich noch nochmal alles schildern muss, hier die anonymisierte Mail an meinen Hoster, die sich mit dem Thema befasst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Am 07.04.07 um 18:18 habe ich die Kontrolle über meinen Server mit der
> 
> IP-Addresse xx.xx.xx.xx verlohren!
> ...

 

Meine Fragen an euch:

- Gibt es noch andere vorstellbare Gründe ?

( Hab noch mdadm und smarmontools laufen)

- Ist meine "Beweisführung" korrekt ?

- Ist euch sowas auch schonmal passiert?

P.S. Bitte Grammatikfehler überlesen, ich war und bin noch was geladen  :Wink: 

-  Edit: Formatierung (code) und Log Zeilen

----------

## dertobi123

Was soll man sagen ... sowas "passiert" halt. Wenn man sich solche "Probleme" nicht leisten kann (finanziell) muss man mehr Geld investieren und ein eigenes verschliessbares Rack oder einen Cage mieten. Ansonsten sinds halt immer noch Menschen, Fehler sollten nicht passieren - passieren aber.

Ich finde es hingegen eher grob fahrlässig ein System mit solcher Uptime derart "ungepflegt" laufen zu lassen, der nächste Reboot kommt bestimmt - willst du bei einer Remote-Lücke im Kernel lange am System basteln oder schnell das Sicherheitsupdate einspielen und neustarten?  :Wink:  Wenn ich viele Änderungen an einem System vornehme ist das mit entsprechenden Neustarts verbunden, wenn ich ein System mit möglichst langer Uptime fahren will, lasse ich die Finger von Kernkomponenten - alles andere sorgt im Fehlerfall (einen Neustart kanns auch nach Stromausfall und Versagen der USV geben ...) für Probleme, die man in genau dem Moment eigentlich nicht haben will   :Cool: 

Davon ab ist der Tonfall deiner Mail an deinen Hoster ein wenig "too much" - das geht auch freundlicher (in beiderseitigem Interesse). 

Just my 0.02 .

----------

## m.b.j.

Ungepflegt würde ich das System nicht nennen, bis auf den Kernel 2.16.14 . Hab aber gleichzeitig auf 2.6.18 aktualisiert. (hardened_sources)

Möglichst lange Uptime war nie mein Ziel. Ich hab das Kernel - Update nur immer vormir hergeschoben. Wollte das nicht remote machen.

Danke für die konstruktive Kritik!

Ich werde das zum Anlass nehmen meinen Tonfall zu korrigieren.

----------

## m.b.j.

Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen, das Update habe ich gerade remote vorgenommen.

----------

## dertobi123

Mit "ungepflegt" meinte ich keineswegs den gesamten Systemzustand, sondern die Tatsache, dass das System nach dem ungewollten Neustart mit einem Kernel-Panic hängen blieb - was dir ganz bewusst gewesen scheint: "Das war klar, da der Server automatisch von einem nicht funktionierenden Kernel gebootet wird."

----------

## m.b.j.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Mit "ungepflegt" meinte ich keineswegs den gesamten Systemzustand, sondern die Tatsache, dass das System nach dem ungewollten Neustart mit einem Kernel-Panic hängen blieb - was dir ganz bewusst gewesen scheint: "Das war klar, da der Server automatisch von einem nicht funktionierenden Kernel gebootet wird."

 

Ok, danke für die Klarstellung. Gibt es eigentlich einen Möglichkeit einen Reboot durchzuspielen, ohne wirklich zu rebooten? Ich stelle mir eine Art "Fake - Boot" vor. Ob das allerdings einfach zu realisieren ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, da der "Fake - Boot - Kernel" direkten Hardwarezugriff braucht um eventuelle Probleme während des "richtigen" Bootens im Vorraus zu erkennen.

Aber ich muss Kernel-Updates wohl in Zukunft einfach gut planen um sie fehlerfrei durchzuführen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich kenn nur bei initng einen Soft Reboot, damit startest du alle INIT Scripte neu und kannst testen, was geht und was nicht.

Für nen Kernel kenn ich so einen Trockenlauf nicht.

Müsste eigtl auch ein Programm sein, in dessen Umgebung das läuft, da der Kernel sonst sofort die Kontrolle über die HW nimmt.

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Mich würde interessieren, was der Anbieter dazu per Mail geantwortet hat...

----------

## m.b.j.

Noch nix.

Wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme werde ich wohl kündigen.

----------

## meyerm

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme werde ich wohl kündigen.

 

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt... Darf man fragen, um welchen Hoster es sich handelt?

Grüße,

M

----------

## m.b.j.

Schick ich dir als pm, hab keinen Bock irgendwie wegen "schlechter Nachrede" irgendwas rechtsanwaltmäßiges zu kassieren.

----------

## meyerm

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Schick ich dir als pm, hab keinen Bock irgendwie wegen "schlechter Nachrede" irgendwas rechtsanwaltmäßiges zu kassieren.

 

Stimmt natürlich - ich bin meist nicht so streitlustig als dass ich so etwas mit Anwälten regeln lassen würde und bedenke solche Konsequenzen leider nicht. Aber Du hast Recht, lieber vorsichtig sein  :Smile: .

----------

## Anarcho

Mit "kexec" kannst du im laufenden Betrieb nen neuen Kernel laden lassen und somit etwas in der Art eines Soft-Reboot durchführen.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_kexec

----------

## Salathe

Moin  Moin

Hast du mal daran gedacht, den Reboot per Ctrl+Alt+Del zu deaktivieren? 

Da wo ich arbeite haben wir es auf allen Systemen deaktiviert, nachdem ein Windowsadmin versucht hat, sich mit Ctrl+Alt+Del an einer KVM-Switchbox-Terminal anzumelden, bei dem der Monitor im Stromsparmodus war.  :Wink: 

----------

## m.b.j.

Ich lasse es ja gerade aus dem Grund an, damit der Server im Fall des Falles damit resettet werden kann!

Ok, geht natürlich auch über den Reset Knopf, aber bei CTRL-ALT-DEL wird wenigstens versucht das Ding noch ordendlich zu beenden.

Was mich ärgert ist ja nicht das es passiert ist. Sondern das ich nicht informiert wurde und das niemand weiß wie es passiert ist.

Ein Problem wird dann erst kritisch wenn man versucht es zu vertuchen, oder wenn niehmand davon erfährt.

----------

## xraver

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Ich lasse es ja gerade aus dem Grund an, damit der Server im Fall des Falles damit resettet werden kann!
> 
> Ok, geht natürlich auch über den Reset Knopf, aber bei CTRL-ALT-DEL wird wenigstens versucht das Ding noch ordendlich zu beenden.
> 
> 

 

Per ACPI kann man auch den POWER-Knopf dazu bewegen das der Rechner "sauber" runter gefahren wird.

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt in Rechtschreibung nicht sonderlich gut, aber ueber dein Rechtschreibzentrum hast du schon nach zwei Zeilen die Kontrolle verloren (verlohren, standartmaessig...)   :Smile: 

----------

## m.b.j.

Passiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

Schalt strg + alt + entf ab.

Und aktiviere stattdessen die SysRQ Keys -> damit kannst du den Rechner auch sauber runterfahren.

Tobi

----------

## m.b.j.

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/0019.html

Interessant. Ist ab dem nächsten Reboot mit drin. (Geplant für heute Abend)

----------

## hoschi

Gab es da nicht auch ein andere Tastenkombination die standardmässig schon zur Verfügung steht für "sync"?

btw. Link ist sehr interessant

----------

## Marlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sondern die Tatsache, dass das System nach dem ungewollten Neustart mit einem Kernel-Panic hängen blieb
> 
> 

 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schalt strg + alt + entf ab.
> 
> Und aktiviere stattdessen die SysRQ Keys -> damit kannst du den Rechner auch sauber runterfahren.
> ...

 

Affengriff vom Lappi übers Netz zum Rechner mit Kernel-Panic.

Ich erhöhe um 1 ent und will sehen.

Ma

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   
> 
> sondern die Tatsache, dass das System nach dem ungewollten Neustart mit einem Kernel-Panic hängen blieb
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wie geht das?

----------

## Marlo

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie geht das?

 

Wie geht was?

Ma

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Wie geht das? 
> 
> Wie geht was?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Affengriff vom Lappi übers Netz zum Rechner mit Kernel-Panic. 

 

----------

## Marlo

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Wie geht das? 
> 
> Wie geht was?
> ...

 

Na das frage ich doch; das will ich sehen ob es funktioniert! -->Affengriff vom Lappi übers Netz zum Rechner mit Kernel-Panic, der danach durchstartet.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## ian!

IP-KVM++

----------

## Marlo

 *ian! wrote:*   

> IP-KVM++

 

 *google wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - IP-KVM++ - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.
> 
> Vorschläge:
> ...

 

----------

## dertobi123

IP-KVM++

----------

## Marlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> IP-KVM++

 

Ja Herzlichen Dank dertobi123 und an ian!  Das schaue ich mir mal näher an.

Obwohl die Preise nicht so ohne sind.

Ma

----------

## dertobi123

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   IP-KVM++ 
> 
> Ja Herzlichen Dank dertobi123 und an ian!  Das schaue ich mir mal näher an.
> 
> Obwohl die Preise nicht so ohne sind.

 

Ja, aber unter 24 Ports machts keinen Spaß  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, aber unter 24 Port s machts keinen Spaß 

 

ACK, aber woher kennst du meinen Arbeitgeber?

Ma

----------

## moe

Da es noch kein anderer gesagt hat: Root-logins per remote sind böse.  :Wink: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## misterjack

ey Jungs, schickt mich (uns) nich  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Marlo wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Wie geht das? 
> 
> Wie geht was?
> ...

 

Ich glaub das kann nicht über Netzwerk gehen, denn nach nem Kernel Panic ist doch alles platt.

Aber da er an den Rechner kommen kann, ist es eine effektive Lösung.

Tobi

----------

